

Google gives 10% raise across the board  - 425
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20101110/ap_on_hi_te/us_google_raises

======
425
There is text of the memo at BI: [http://www.businessinsider.com/google-bonus-
and-raise-2010-1...](http://www.businessinsider.com/google-bonus-and-
raise-2010-11#ixzz14uG2u8Dk)

